# my pride and joy



## krazi (Jun 17, 2006)

one of my favorite bikes would be my old huffy cool ghoul. I pulled it out of my dad's scrap pile when I was about 7. it was purple then, and didn't have much to it. it's a short frame, shorter than a stingray. it almost sits taller than it's length. it's been repainted many times, (rattle can paint doesnt last long on a daily driver) and I've been through several sets of wheels. it had been stolen, and recovered in the same condition. I thought it would have been parted out or exported. I had a $200 reward on it, although I only gave the kid that had "bought" it what he paid for it. $35. it's kept under lock and key so it doesn't run off again. I've been wondering if anyone would know what production numbers that frame would have.

krazi


----------



## krazi (Sep 26, 2006)

*pictures*

here's a few pictures of the blue machine!


----------



## midwestkustomz (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice! Those rims are cast (metal) correct?


----------

